# Reserve Employment - Job Links



## Bintheredunthat (9 Aug 2007)

Does anyone have a list of employment opportunities in their (or other) respective areas?

In speaking with some friends of different areas, it seems that job ops kind of float around as others see fit.  Please don't tell me to see the OR or unit Rep - this is a "go away and bug someone else" tactic.  Not all units receive messages on every job - or at least aren't proactive in making them visible to others.

Would like to have a compiled list to see just what's out there for Class B.  Plus it seemed like a worthy topic for others as I wasn't able to dig up any others here.

Thanks, 

Bin


----------



## Reccesoldier (9 Aug 2007)

http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/ro/reserve-employment-opportunities_e.asp

Through CFSU-O

Command, Area or unit Routine orders should post them


----------



## dapaterson (9 Aug 2007)

There are several sites on the DWAN that list opportunities:

http://navreshq.mil.ca/NAVRESHQ/N11/jobs/index_e.asp
http://armyonline.army.mil.ca/CLS/143000440000901/DEFAULT.ASP?Lng=E

And on the internet:

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/air_reserve/jobs/jobs_e.asp
http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/org/commres/serving/Employment/emp_e.asp


If you are looking in the National Capital Region, see the CFSU(O) routine Orders; REserve opportunities are in Part 2 (DWAN link)

http://cfsuo.mil.ca/csss/ro/intro_e.asp


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2007)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me to see the OR or unit Rep - this is a "go away and bug someone else" tactic.



You're not in the driver's seat on this site. 

Quite often, and more than not, most of the questions we get here can be answered quicker, clearer and better, IF someone was to go to the OR or CoC. So don't say it's a *"go away and bug someone else" tactic* It's a viable alternative, and quite often the correct answer for those people that are either not educated enough to think of it or know about it,........................... or just too damn lazy to check it out for themselves.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (10 Aug 2007)

Quite happy being the passenger thanks.

I only meant that sometimes when someone asks for direction or advice here, they are always told to use the COC.  I was looking for the easy solution yes, because typically (in some places) the COC solution is not always the fastest to get info WRT employment.  That, and not everyone in this type of situation isn't exactly comfortable asking their current employer about another job.  Almost a way of slitting one's own throat.

I appologize.  What I should have asked for was the info and ignored everything that I didn't want to hear, did not apply, or what I already knew.  

 :-X

Bin-Muzzled


----------



## trop (6 Feb 2009)

CFSU Ottawa's link was expired... Heres the new one

http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/index-eng.asp


----------



## Northern Ranger (6 Feb 2009)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> I only meant that sometimes when someone asks for direction or advice here, they are always told to use the COC.



LOL I hear you on that.

UP here we have three WO Cbt Arms Class B three years running right now and a Sgt at recruiting (oh up here is Yellowknife)


----------



## Evocatus (27 Mar 2010)

The new [and soon to be the only] kid on the block:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/index.aspx

The new 'REO' module in MonitorMASS is now mandated as per
CFG 003/10 and eff 12 Apr 10, CLG 010/10 for the NDHQ PRL and Army Cl B's respectively. There are already many other orgs that have started voluntarily posting REOs there as well.

The only way to apply is thru your home unit Chf Clerk, who must  :nod: have a MonitorMASS account with REO privilidges.

When mbrs submit thier requesting memo thru ther home unit:

1. ensure that you provide your resume in electonic format, having attached as well, any [scanned] supporting documentation (so the Chf Clerk can attach them when they nominate you in REO); and
2. ensure that your HRMS/PS/EMMA/MonitorMASS profiles [Quals/Med fit/Physically fit etc...] are all up to date [as REO pulls data from all of these] for the hiring committees to review/consider.


Cudos to the Army Software Support Team (DLCI 3-4) for the great work. They are the dudes that program MonitorMASS(REO), CFTPO and CFRIS.


----------



## catalyst (29 Mar 2010)

www.cadets.ca - CIC - employment opportunities.........not all employment is for CIC officers. There are also links to regional employment opportunities (for example, RCSU Pac is looking for two clerks).


----------

